# romkocsma



## Freca

Mi a romkocsma bevett, hivatalos angolra fordítása?


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Freca,
Could you tell us a bit more about what the word (= romkocsma) is supposed to mean and in what sentence you would like to use it?

Sorry, I changed the language into English so as to allow English native speakers to contribute more easily.


----------



## Zsanna

Is it this? (I.e. _ruin-pub_.)


----------



## Freca

Yes it is that.
A little bit more ruined.
So to say, a Mad Max style pub.


----------

